

Wireworld - a computer implemented as a cellular automaton - mustpax
http://www.quinapalus.com/wi-index.html

======
ColinWright
Previously:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=623754>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1398283>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3338845> <\- Some comments

------
ajuc
Wow. This reminds me of the trick they used in "Permutation City" by Greg Egan
for infinite computation power.

EDIT: shame there's no rule that allows to add copper cells from inside the
automaton. It would make it possible to rewire the computer according to
program.

